# Dividers...



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Where in the world do you find them?? I cant seem to find them anywhere. I have checked walmart, Petsmart, and petco. And another thing..I was at the hardwhere store where I found a miniature screen *Like the type of screen for a screen door..* but the demensions would have been perfect for my 10 gallon tank but my dad said it wouldn't work. I was just wondering if anyone knew why it wouldn't work...it looked exactly like a regular divider...

my mom knows nothing about fish but she suggested that it might be because the screen could rust or the fish might eat the screen. Is this correct? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Screens for doors have metal wires in them usually. Not good for the tank. I buy mine at drsfostersmith.com or bigalsonline.com but you can also make your own using plastic embroidery sheets or something like this:
http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/13/365/


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Im surprised Petsmart didn't have this. I know even our smaller petsmart has them. But they come in kindof a small box because they are all rolled up. To glance at it, you might not realize what it is. I'm not a big fan of dividers myself, but I know some folks like them just fine.

Btw, I like your new siggy Tina.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks! Someone made it for me. Dunno why he made the cane toad black and white, but he had consumed a questionable amount of beverages at the time so who knows. :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh Okay Thanks for the sites and the info on how to make one, boxermom.  And Christine, why dont you like dividers? :| I just wanted to get two, one for each of my 10 gallon tanks. But I wonder now if I should get them.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I use them and lke them. Even have one in my 55g to keep me two hairy puffs from killing each other.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Well... fish have a way of getting under, around, or over first off. Second off, imo heat & filtration don't get through them very well. 

I divided a 20L tank in half once with a store bought divider and the temperature was quite different from one side to the other. I forget now but it was like 5 degrees or something.. pretty big difference in my eyes. 

I also once stuck 3 homemade plastic craft dividers in a 10g making betta compartments. I put a HOB filter with intake in one middle compartment and output in the other middle compartment. The water on the outer 2 compartments was stagnant. To me it seems their is much more room for water to pass through in the homemade type as opposed to the storebought type but yet there was a definite decline in filtration.

I know lots of folks on both sides regarding dividers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a suggestion but it would take a little more work and money. I am thinking about dividing my 10g with 2 pieces of glass. I will silicon them in about an inch apart...making sure they are pretty tall. Then I will put some dry gravel in the space...so they can't see each other. I will get 2 filters (both rated for about 5 gallons) and 2 25w heaters....hopefully it won't take up too much space. Someone on another site gave me this idea. Seems like it will work pretty well. And if one betta gets sick...it won't spread to the other because they won't share water.

Just a suggestion...


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Christine- Oh I guess I never thought about the fish getting through the dividers...in my case that would be fatal because I am at school all day so my bettas would ultimately fight to the death if one got through! :shock: I guess if I was going to do this I would have to get 2 seperate filters and heaters, one for each side. Well thanks for sharing the cons of using dividers, you've been extremely helpfull.

Kristin- Thanks for your ideas on making your own dividers. I think that sounds like a really good idea. I am a little short on both time and money right now though. *we are in the process of moving* but who knows maybe I'll try it. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

